# Can I take these foods to Aruba?



## lprstn (May 8, 2008)

A poster gave me a tip about packing certain food stuffs, and I wanted to know if I could take these items to Aruba, in my checked in luggage?

- Breakfast bars
- ketchup
- mustard
- Mayo
- salt/pepper
- bagels
- store packaged meat (like hot dogs?)
- bottled water

This would save us from having to rush off to the store when we got there.

Thanks!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 9, 2008)

Yes but why would you bring bottled water?  The water is Aruba is pure as they have a very large desalinisation plant.  The only problem you have is that it comes out of the tap lukewarm so we always make sure we fill a jug and put it in the fridge right away.  Linda


----------



## lprstn (May 9, 2008)

I love bottled water, its so easy to carry and comes in great containers.  I wouldn't bring a lot, only about 4 bottles.  But now I may rethink that as it will make my luggage heavy.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 10, 2008)

We purchase a couple of bottles either after we go through security or when we go to the store so that we have them to take on the golf course.  The water on the course is great (very cold as they cool it for each day) but the little paper cups don't quite get it    We also like to keep a bottle by the bed at night but other than that we never buy water.  Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (May 10, 2008)

I should add that they are being extremely picky about the weight of luggage these days so we never put it IN the luggage.


----------



## GrayFal (May 10, 2008)

lprstn said:


> A poster gave me a tip about packing certain food stuffs, and I wanted to know if I could take these items to Aruba, in my checked in luggage?
> 
> - Breakfast bars - YES, WE BRING THESE
> - ketchup - IN YOUR CHECKED LUGGAGE
> ...



You will not be able to check into your room until 4 - and unlike many locations, it is very easy to go to the Ling - either before or after u check in...it is just a laid back place.

I am getting excited FOR you


----------



## ownsmany (May 10, 2008)

it's been a while since we were in Aruba (going back in June).

Last time I was there, the meats they sold didn't look too good.  I wished I had brought meats and cheeses with me.  

Is it stll that way or is the food selection better now?

For the Marriott Surf - does the bus go to the supermarket or do we need a car?


----------



## lvhmbh (May 11, 2008)

Oh I just die for the cheeses - so much better than here!  We never cook dinner so someone should comment on the meats.  Their sandwich meats are very good according to my husband.  Linda


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> Oh I just die for the cheeses - so much better than here!  We never cook dinner so someone should comment on the meats.  Their sandwich meats are very good according to my husband.  Linda


Yes, the cheese is wonderful - we have tried several markets and really like the Ling - I know someone recently posted about a problem with a broken bottle they were made to pay for - but I wouldn't let that experience cloud my view.

We do like to try the 'different' luncheon meats - we just find it more economical for our 2 week stay to bring some cold cuts from home.

We have purchased fresh fish from the market but not the meats.


----------



## irish (May 11, 2008)

when we travel to aruba(or other places) we bring all the meats(frozen) and coldcuts in a cooler.the frozen items are hot sausages,chicken cutlets,chop meat,steaks,swordfish steaks,(we use the bbq's at the resort and eat dinner on the balcony)and bacon. also bring spices for making speg.sauce and foil packets of dip/marinades. 
i shop at the dollar store for salt and pepper,baggies(both large and sandwich size, wrappers(tin foil precut)coffee filters(just in case)laundry detergent)mustard,ketchup,mayo,pam,chipclips and sometimes bbq utensils just in case(these go in the checked luggage) and pack all these things in a backpack. use the cooler on the beach for beer,soda and water, and the back pack for all the various items i purchase in aruba to bring home.
just remember, if you are RETURNING to the U S with any meats you have not used they must still be in the original wrapping with the US GRADE on the label or THEY WILL BE CONFISCATED!!!  i never have to worry about this because EVERYTHING GETS EATEN!!!:rofl:


----------



## lprstn (May 11, 2008)

irish said:


> when we travel to aruba(or other places) we bring all the meats(frozen) and coldcuts in a cooler.the frozen items are hot sausages,chicken cutlets,chop meat,steaks,swordfish steaks,(we use the bbq's at the resort and eat dinner on the balcony)and bacon. also bring spices for making speg.sauce and foil packets of dip/marinades.
> i shop at the dollar store for salt and pepper,baggies(both large and sandwich size, wrappers(tin foil precut)coffee filters(just in case)laundry detergent)mustard,ketchup,mayo,pam,chipclips and sometimes bbq utensils just in case(these go in the checked luggage) and pack all these things in a backpack. use the cooler on the beach for beer,soda and water, and the back pack for all the various items i purchase in aruba to bring home.
> just remember, if you are RETURNING to the U S with any meats you have not used they must still be in the original wrapping with the US GRADE on the label or THEY WILL BE CONFISCATED!!!  i never have to worry about this because EVERYTHING GETS EATEN!!!:rofl:


  Wow, now you have given me ideas on expanding my list.  Thank you all!


----------



## Chrisky (May 13, 2008)

*Used to - Not Anymore*

When we first travelled to the caribbean I would bring quite a few things because I didn't know what was available. I don't do that anymore, try to stick to what is available locally.  We go to the fish market, local grocery store for chicken. Now I only bring stuff that I know I won't find in small containers, like small jars of peanut butter, small jars of mustards. I also buy some spices at the bulk food place and package then in small baggies. Depending on how long our stay is I might bring coffee as well.


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 13, 2008)

The Aruban water still has a fairly good amount of salt in it and if you are prone to swelling, the Aruban water will do it to you. Check the label for yourself. 

While I am there, I buy amercian water which is sodium free. While the water is very safe to drink, keep this in mind.


----------



## bobby (May 14, 2008)

We take our empty hiking water bottles and fill them after security. Good to have if you have to sit on the plane a good time before take off. Then we use them at the resorts for beach trips, etc. We cool the water in the refrigerator or freeze the partially filled bottle.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 15, 2008)

My husband and I were talking about this just last night... flying a cooler with us, more to have for use on the other end for day tripping than to bring food with us.

Here's my question... how are you securing the coolers so they don't pop open but can be inspected as checked luggage at the airports? Is there a brand of cooler than has a better closing mechanism? I can just see my personal items splayed across the airport cause an inspector didn't latch the cooler or the cooler was loaded on it's side, upside down, etc. and popped open


----------

